# Help me identify a breed from a bad puppy picture! It's like an adventure!



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

My cell phone has been acting up on me, and refuses to send pictures all of a sudden, so this is the only picture I have of my little Mystra.

Animal Friends in Pittsburgh, the rescue I got her from, got her from the Greene County Humane Society, and somewhere along the way she was identified as a lab mix, but while I can sort of see it, there's too much ELSE there.










Honestly, if I never figure out what she is, I'll only be mildly discouraged. She's adorable, playful, friendly, and picking up on learning FAST. Other than still needing ridiculous levels of supervision (For instance, tonight I was typing in a search on Google, and between me looking away from her for ten seconds, then looking back, she had squatted on a pile of clothes and peed. Ten minutes after a walk. Argh. But that's puppies. She's coming up on 10 weeks this weekend, we got her at 7 weeks.)


You can't see it, but on the back of her neck is a shock of silver/black mixed hair which almost looks like a mini-mane, with a white spot near it. I know that probably doesn't tell much, but it's something.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sable Shetland Sheepdog mix was the first thing that came to my mind


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

I should also point out real quick that that picture is just under three weeks old, and she's lost her "puppy fuzziness" and most of the black fur on her back is gone, leaving a very short, quick-drying golden fur.

And she's SO soft and sleek.

(As for your suggestion of SSS... I don't know, I don't really see it. Maybe. Could be. Hm.)


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

How cute. Love puppies.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

well the size and the muzzle shape and stop make me think SS and also the markings and base color are correct for the sheltie too. How old is she currently?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I see a lot of Sheltie/Collie, too.


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

10 weeks on Saturday, if the shelter had her date of birth, and not an estimate, listed on her paperwork.

I'm not trying to disagree, mind you, I just have an inexperienced eye. Grew up with a golden retriever, haven't had a lot of other dog experience beyond a few mutts in the family.


Edit: Did a little more Google Image searching. Yeah. I agree now.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

as a double Sheltie owner myself, I got to say I agree with that assessment. She looks a lot like my Pippin did at around that age....minus the floppy ears. Maybe there's some sort of small hound in there too.....Sheltie/Beagle? That's my best guess.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely seeing seme sheltie, maybe a little beagle? More pics would help, and she's cute!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Definitely, when I looked at the pic, the first thing I said was Sheltie/Beagle..


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not really sure, although I'm not seeing a whole lot of lab. She sure is adorable, though. More pics, please!


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OH Yes I definatly think Shetland Sheepdog(sheltie) and Beagle cross is the most likly she's looking even more like it now


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Sheltie + beagle??


----------



## Aran (Sep 21, 2009)

First one was about 7 weeks old, second... eh, 3 months?

She has no lack of energy. Ever.

*Ever*


She's currently 4 months old (As my ticker, today at least, will tell you) and weighed 22lbs at last weighing a week and a half ago. She's about tall enough that her back is level with the couch cushions, though I've never measured how high the couch is so that isn't particularly useful info...


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

she is a cutie!

and i'm with the majority and saying sheltie/beagle mix.


----------



## AnimalCrazy20 (Jul 15, 2009)

In her fist pic you posted to me she looked like a sheltie. Now in her newer pics I can see Beagle and Sheltie. She's cute either way!


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

Aran said:


> My cell phone has been acting up on me, and refuses to send pictures all of a sudden, so this is the only picture I have of my little Mystra.
> 
> Animal Friends in Pittsburgh, the rescue I got her from, got her from the Greene County Humane Society, and somewhere along the way she was identified as a lab mix, but while I can sort of see it, there's too much ELSE there.
> 
> ...


whatever she is,shes gorgeous!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely see beagle in the new pics. She's a cutie!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

First thing I thought of was collie/beagle then I looked at the growth plates and think collie/lab.

The pic of her on the couch however looks tom e like a badly bred lemon and white beagle (just too big but the lemons are a touch larger than the tri's).


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> First thing I thought of was collie/beagle then I looked at the growth plates and think collie/lab.
> 
> The pic of her on the couch however looks tom e like a badly bred lemon and white beagle (just too big but the lemons are a touch larger than the tri's).


May I ask how you look at the growth plates without an x-ray?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

From the outside of course  

It's their ankles...


----------

